# Gears and Turbo Training



## GmanUK65 (25 Oct 2013)

I have started using a turbo trainer but when I look up training workouts they have what I think is what gears to use by stating 42x19, or 53x19 etc. What does this mean? Is it what gear I should be in or something?


----------



## screenman (25 Oct 2013)

Yes, all a bit vague though. I prefer the use of my HRM, to see any improvements etc. my turbo has a power meter, speedo, calorie counter etc. fitted. I know some of the indicators may not be true but they remain constant.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (25 Oct 2013)

Having this problem myself so I am just going to do a steady 45 mins cycle, not pushing myself too hard but not taking it easy either and record what ive done. Next time that is my target to beat and just keep trying to beat my previous time.

I cant wait for the snow to come as I will get the turbo outside and cycle in the cool snow air as it gets hot if you dont have a fan


----------



## Kies (25 Oct 2013)

a fan is key or you will overheat indoors. use the first 10 minutes to warm up in a comfortable gear. 10-15 mins higher intensity, and finally 10 mins warm down is sufficient for new turbo users. some of the folks here use all sorts of measuring devices,but heart rate and speed are OK for the majority


----------



## Scoop940 (25 Oct 2013)

Try and get hold of a Sufferfest video, a nice easy way of riding to some sort of plan and certainly gives you a battering! Think I'd find the turbo unbearable otherwise!

http://www.thesufferfest.com/


----------



## Dusty Bin (25 Oct 2013)

GmanUK65 said:


> I have started using a turbo trainer but when I look up training workouts they have what I think is what gears to use by stating 42x19, or 53x19 etc. What does this mean? Is it what gear I should be in or something?



Ignore generic gearing suggestions. Choose whatever gears you need to, in order to achieve whatever it is you want to achieve from your workout.


----------



## Grayduff (25 Oct 2013)

Despite some very negative comments on old threads regarding the dreaded "Turbo", iand as debated works for some and not for others, i have been using the turbo for three weeks now and am i have to say a little addicted to the the "Sufferfest Videos", they do make me work harder, pass the time a little easier and focus the mind more and i do believe that when i do a proper ride i am so far a lot faster ,placebo affect or not it works for me.Heart rate monitor,cadence along with my Garmin 500 and a gear that makes me work hard is all i need....Negative comments not welcome , its winter lets be positive about training...


----------



## BigonaBianchi (25 Oct 2013)

Another.New turbo user here. Bkool with videos works for me. I got it so I.can ride on days it's just to wet windy or icy to.be happy and safe outside. It's a sweat machine though. Is there some way I can hook it up to a generator to power my flat?


----------



## Boris Bajic (25 Oct 2013)

GmanUK65 said:


> I have started using a turbo trainer but when I look up training workouts they have what I think is what gears to use by stating 42x19, or 53x19 etc. What does this mean? Is it what gear I should be in or something?


 
It is indeed the gear you should be in. 42x19 is the 42-tooth chainring and the 19-tooth sprocket. 

You quickly get used to where your chain is at any particular time, by grabbing a quick peek when riding on the road or by having a good, long glaum if on a trainer.

I go to the occasional Turbo session with my middle child's club and the sessions are run according to a schedule every participant has a copy of. The 'ringmaster' or coach strolls up and down between riders and shouts out the next gear, pedal speed or wattage or whatever we're using as a measure.

Not all bicycles will hav the same gear ratios available, but you can approximate.

I hope this has helped.


----------



## GmanUK65 (25 Oct 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Ignore generic gearing suggestions. Choose whatever gears you need to, in order to achieve whatever it is you want to achieve from your workout.


It seems these gearing suggestions are not as important as I thought they were so I will stick to the plan of picking the gears I need to. Ive got a Tacx Blue Motion turbo trainer and will be using their workouts as they incorporate the resistance levels into the workout and, also planning in purchasing some of their videos for virtual riding because these also instruct you when to use the resistance levels when climbing hills


----------



## Scoop940 (25 Oct 2013)

I've found the easiest way to vary resistance is change gear interferes less with the riding


----------



## LimeBurn (25 Oct 2013)

Scoop940 said:


> I've found the easiest way to vary resistance is change gear interferes less with the riding


Me too - I set the resistance on the turbo to a level that I'm comfortable with (I have mine set to 5 out of 10), I find this also prevents will spin, as if my resistance setting is higher I tend to spin with an awful screech, then ride with the gears to alter the effort that I have to put in trying to keep cadence constant.

I also use the sufferfest videos, which I have to say are pretty awesome in a brutal way. 'Angels' is my go to choice, but I also have 'blender' and 'there is no try'. I wouldn't bother with blender if you're a beginner, unless you're a sadist, as I found it pretty soul destroying at first.


----------



## Scoop940 (25 Oct 2013)

I have only tried The Hunted so far, enjoyed that, was going to try Angels next.


----------



## LimeBurn (25 Oct 2013)

Scoop940 said:


> I have only tried The Hunted so far, enjoyed that, was going to try Angels next.


What do you think of the Hunted?? was going to purchase the new one, islagiatt. or whatever it stands for.


----------



## Scoop940 (25 Oct 2013)

enjoyed it, worked hard then a bit of a sting at the end. first one I've tried so hard to compare.


----------



## jazzkat (28 Oct 2013)

LimeBurn said:


> What do you think of the Hunted?? was going to purchase the new one, islagiatt. or whatever it stands for.


I like the hunted, the last push kills me! I like revolver and downward spiral too, simple but effective


----------



## LimeBurn (28 Oct 2013)

jazzkat said:


> I like the hunted, the last push kills me! I like revolver and downward spiral too, simple but effective


I'll add it to the list then, thanks.


----------



## GmanUK65 (29 Oct 2013)

I am new to turbo training so I am trying different things. When I do interval training I do not seem to be very tired at the end of it so I am trying something different. When I am on my bike outside I tend to ride for endurance by riding about 100km every Sunday and shorter rides during the week (about 25km 3 time a week). When I bought the turbo trainer (Tracx Blue Motion) I got a free download of the Tracx video player with some demos of virtual riding videos which showed when to change resistances. So, it seemed like it was simulating a real ride. I bought a DVD of a 100km training ride (Training with Quickstep - Spain) last week and tried it out on Sunday. After a 10 minute warmup I started the video and I only managed about 10km of it before my legs gave up and I had to go into the cool down period. The reason for this is that the resistance during this time was using all the levels (1 - 10) at a guess an average of 5 - 6 (3km into the ride there was 14km ride up Coll de Rates). My plan is now to try out the Demos during the week, and every Sunday or Monday to do the 100km video to see if I can improve on the distance. I do not know if my thinking is correct but I think this will help in my endurance training. What do other people think?


----------



## Kevin Alexander (29 Oct 2013)

I think another factor is that when you cycle outside you dont realise that you stop for traffic lights or sometimes you dont pedal and just free roll, but with a turbo trainer its constant

I cant wait for the snow to come so I can use mines outside and get some cool air and snow whilst doing it.


----------



## LimeBurn (29 Oct 2013)

Kevin Alexander said:


> I think another factor is that when you cycle outside you dont realise that you stop for traffic lights or sometimes you dont pedal and just free roll, but with a turbo trainer its constant
> 
> I cant wait for the snow to come so I can use mines outside and get some cool air and snow whilst doing it.


I agree, every inch of momentum on a turbo has been forced through the pedals, when you're on a 10 mile ride on the road I wonder how much is free wheeling, downhill, flat etc. 50 - 70% maybe?? Then again the uphills are always harder I think on the road than on a trainer as Im not carrying nearly 16 stone up hill on a turbo


----------



## Chrisoneill2 (30 Oct 2013)

An hour on the turbo is worth 2 on the road.


----------



## Dusty Bin (30 Oct 2013)

Chrisoneill2 said:


> An hour on the turbo is worth 2 on the road.



I think that's over-simplifying it. Two hours on the road at a higher intensity is worth more than an hour on the turbo at a lower intensity. Horses for courses...


----------



## VamP (30 Oct 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> I think that's over-simplifying it. Two hours on the road at a higher intensity is worth more than an hour on the turbo at a lower intensity. Horses for courses...


 
One hour on the road at a higher intensity is worth more than one hour on the turbo at a lower intensity for that matter.


----------



## LimeBurn (30 Oct 2013)

Isn't that over complicating it? 

Surely 1 hour on the turbo at a low or high intensity is better than an hour on the road at low or high intensity. Its just the road is far more enjoyable and less sweaty!


----------



## VamP (30 Oct 2013)

LimeBurn said:


> Isn't that over complicating it?
> 
> Surely 1 hour on the turbo at a low or high intensity is better than an hour on the road at low or high intensity. Its just the road is far more enjoyable and less sweaty!


 
I can always get a bigger TSS out of an hour on the road than indoors. No matter how hard I try (and I really really try) on the turbo.


----------



## jazzkat (30 Oct 2013)

VamP said:


> I can always get a bigger TSS out of an hour on the road than indoors. No matter how hard I try (and I really really try) on the turbo.


I'm the other way around, in spring I get disappointed that my 1hr road rides are easier than my turbo sessions and I really push myself too. Last spring I bought a fixed, now that sorted my training efforts on the road!!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Oct 2013)

been using my turbo for a week now , at moment doing 30 mins sessions every night with no load on a 46 x 11 geared 26" wheeled mtb , normally wind it up gradually for 5 mins then try and keep a steady pace so i start to sweat after 20 mins as i do on the road .

will try and use some load next week on same time duration and see how it goes , not looking to win tdf but just keep fitter


----------



## panini (1 Nov 2013)

GmanUK65 said:


> When I bought the turbo trainer (Tracx Blue Motion) I got a free download of the Tracx video player with some demos of virtual riding videos which showed when to change resistances. So, it seemed like it was simulating a real ride.



I have the Blue Motion as well. I think it is better to set to a fixed resistance (say 5) that you are comfortable with and use the gears to vary the load. The Blue Motion and Satori (which has the same or similar power curves) will only simulate a gradient of around 4% max without using gears.

I know the Tacx video player doesn't work like this but if you use something like the wattzap.com player coupled with an ANT speed sensor it will show your power based on your current speed and weight and it will also control video speed taking into account gradient if you use the VR mode. If you have a cadence sensor you want to spin in the 70-90 rpm range unless doing specific cadence exercises.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (1 Nov 2013)

panini said:


> If you have a cadence sensor you want to spin in the 70-90 rpm range unless doing specific cadence exercises.


Why?


----------

